# Baby rats for adoption in January, London ONTARIO area.



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I am actually in St Thomas but most people don't know where that is, but I am just south of London. I don't drive so I cannot deliver, but could maybe arrange a ride to meet somewhere. 

I bought a female rat and she was pregnant, had 10 babies on the 13th of November, I figure they will be ready to go the first week of January? 

I don't know sexes or colors yet but will update as I know. I will be keeping 2 females if there are 2 females to keep. 

http://i.imgur.com/QcF3zO4.jpg


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ooh! I might be interested in a boy or two(I've already got 3) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Ottawa is about 7 hours from London, just so you know that if you didn't already. I don't drive so the furthest I'd be able to go is to London.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm actually in the process of moving to Barrie and I can drive 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok ok. I think Barrie is about 3 hours or something I haven't been there in quite awhile. 

There is I think 6 boys and 2 have reservations on them already, I will post for sure how many boys there are once I know for sure. It all looks the same to me but I think I got it now.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok thanks!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

